# Get a $5 promo code when you order a $25 Amazon gift card with Alexa



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_acss_bw_cg_VANS_1a1_w?node=15497504011:



> *Order an Amazon Gift Card valued at $25 or more using voice shopping on your device with Alexa by April 16, 2017 and receive a $5 promotional code by email, while supplies last. Gift Cards are not returnable after purchase (except as required by law). Terms and Conditions apply; scroll down to learn more.***
> 
> *How to Use Your Promotional Code*
> 
> ...


----------

